# Humic acid



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

Anyone have any experience using this product? It doesnt list active ingredients. I got this from Amazon and am wondering if it is legit. It was fairly inexpensive.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ive never used it but sure its fine. I usually buy this:

https://camelcamelcamel.com/TeraVita-SP-90-Humic-Soluble-Powder/product/B00912FRO2

The same stuff, sans water.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I've used that one on plants and garden; as with all humics can't say i saw huge improvements, but definitely not adverse affects and everything I applied it too kept on ticking.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I used several bottles last summer and also immediately before my reno. 
At the time I wasn't in a position to measure the effects, but I would not hesitate to use it again if I needed a Humic source.


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

That's some good humic acid they also have one called root riot pretty much the same but also has kelp in it.. the marijuana growers go crazy over it here in California.. I used to root riot in my lawn it works great.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try it out.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Don't mean to hijack your thread, but just curious, why choose liquid/water soluble humic acid solution over granular (i.e. https://andersonshumates.com/products/ )?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

TLFU said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread, but just curious, why choose liquid/water soluble humic acid solution over granular (i.e. https://andersonshumates.com/products/ )?


I would prefer to use granular, but haven't been able to source it in a way that isn't a multiple of the cost of the soluble powder. This is probably because I have only looked into online sellers and shipping 50 lbs of product is expensive.

Once nice thing about the liquid is that I can mix it with kelp, fish fert, or a liquid aerifier in the hose end sprayer.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

gm560 said:


> I would prefer to use granular, but haven't been able to source it in a way that isn't a multiple of the cost of the soluble powder. This is probably because I have only looked into online sellers and shipping 50 lbs of product is expensive.
> 
> Once nice thing about the liquid is that I can mix it with kelp, fish fert, or a liquid aerifier in the hose end sprayer.


Give Reed and Perrine a call. They might carry straight Humic DG in granular form. I am trying their 17-0-3 which contains Humic as an ingredient.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer to use granular, but haven't been able to source it in a way that isn't a multiple of the cost of the soluble powder. This is probably because I have only looked into online sellers and shipping 50 lbs of product is expensive.
> ...


yea, gm560 please give them a call (I called them last week or so and they didn't have it then.. hehe)


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks @ericgautier . I found that website when you mentioned buying that fert. Looks like a good resource.

On a sidenote about humic (sorry if I hijack the thread). Anyone else make home mixes of liquid products? I saw that some of the commercial "plus" products are mixes of things like an aerifier, humic, and kelp. So I decided, if I like a good cocktail on the weekend, why wouldn't my lawn???

I'll go first. I had some turf2max, so I mixed it with some soluble humic powder and water and some neptune's harvest seaweed liquid and applied with a hose end sprayer.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

In on this too.

I just got some humic acid pellets to dissolve in water, with some Kelp extract.
Plan on trying this with the soil conditioner mix soon, and will post back if anything interesting happens.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

TLFU said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread, but just curious, why choose liquid/water soluble humic acid solution over granular (i.e. https://andersonshumates.com/products/ )?


I forget where I read/heard it but something along the lines of: chance for it to absorb through foliar and then also run down and absorb through roots vs just roots with granular.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Kelp4less sells a humic/fulvic/kelp powder. I paid $22 for a pound which will make dozens and dozens of apps.


----------

